# More info on the CSS FR125SR--



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone knows the RMS power rating on this little interesting speaker and is it a single 4ohm or 8ohm?


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

I find it extremely odd that this information isn't available.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

From the posted spec sheet there is an Re value of 7.0 which would normally indicate an 8 ohm driver. Power handling is rated at 25 watts. This was on an earlier document but that got changed/deleted? when the R version came out. Apologies.

After 5 1/2 years I guess it's easy to make assumptions.

Bob


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh ok. I was thinking of using these in a 2 way setup involving an 8" sub that would handle 100hz and under but that looks like it would be a bit difficult with a 25 watt speaker. Also, are you guys planning to get any 8" speakers in at any point?


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

We have completed the basic design work for an SDX8 but given there is custom tooling involved no decision on timeframe has been made.

Thanks for the question.

Bob


----------

